# Hello from Watertown, WI



## sarahsliefie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello I have been reading on here for over a year now and have now decider to become an active member. I am the TD at a Maranatha College in southern WI. a school of about 1000. I have been the TD here for almost 5 years and before that was on the stage and run crew for 6 years. I am about to start studding at UW Madison for my FA in Theater Technology. We Have two small spaces but we do around 5-8 plays a year plus another 20-30 smaller productions. so it is enough to keep me hopping.


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey sarahsliefie, it's nice to see some other locals on here. I work with Oconomowoc Arts Center just a few miles down the interstate from you.

Welcome to CB, and if you're ever interested in getting a tour of the theatre, send me a PM,

MN


----------

